

"Cultural Agoraphobia" and Technology - ecommercematt
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/b506caa4-cb93-11dd-ba02-000077b07658,dwp_uuid=3bd54f56-21cb-11dd-a50a-000077b07658.html?nclick_check=1

======
ecommercematt
Despite the headline containing the word "Obama," this piece is almost
entirely apolitical. Worth a read, IMHO.

